# Fripp Island Access



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

Is there any public access for surf fishing at Fripp Island or is it closed to non-residents?

For that matter, is there any beach open to public fishing between Hilton Head and Hunting Island?

Seems like a lot of private beach property in southern SC.


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

No public access to Fripp. Some dang good fishing there though.


----------



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks Scooter.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2017)

Hunting Island State Pier will give you access to fish Fripp Inlet on the North side, if it has re-opened yet, following hurricane Matthew.


----------



## spinconn (Oct 22, 2015)

As I look at Google, I see a small island next to Lemon Island that is also named Fripp, anyone know anything about that one?

Good to know about Hunting Island. I have not been there, hope to go next weekend as I hear it will re-open after this weekend. I remember hearing something about large tidal swings. Anyone know if you need to be sure to go at high tide, or at low tide, or if it doesn't matter.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2017)

spinconn said:


> Good to know about Hunting Island. I have not been there, hope to go next weekend as I hear it will re-open after this weekend. I remember hearing something about large tidal swings. Anyone know if you need to be sure to go at high tide, or at low tide, or if it doesn't matter.


If you're using Google, that pier used to be called Paradise Pier.


----------

